# E' morto Robin Williams



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2014)

Notizia tragica dal mondo del cinema americano. E' stato trovato morto il celebre attore *Robin WIlliams* nella sua casa a Tiburon, nella contea di Marin, in California. Il medico legale sospetta che possa esser stato suicidio.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2014)

Una tragedia,è morto un'icona della mia infanzia. Ho amato L'Attimo Fuggente,Jumanji,Patch Adams e L'Uomo Bicentenario.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Agosto 2014)

Un mito. Insieme a Jim Carrey il comico più bravo che abbia mai visto! Riposa in pace


----------



## S T B (12 Agosto 2014)

era un grandissimo. Brutta bestia la depressione...


----------



## aleslash (12 Agosto 2014)

Mamma mia che dispiacere, un attore che stimavo molto...purtroppo se ne è andato, riposa in pace


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2014)

Quanto mi spiace, mannaggia


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Agosto 2014)

S T B ha scritto:


> era un grandissimo. Brutta bestia la depressione...



già. 
assurdo che al cinema interpretasse sempre ruoli comici o brillanti e poi nella vita fosse tutto l'opposto. 
mi sembra che aveva pure problemi gravi di alcolismo. 

se ne va un grande. RIP.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Agosto 2014)

E io che proprio in questi giorni stavo riguardando tutti quei suoi film che adoravo da piccolo...

Quanto mi dispiace, RIP


----------



## juventino (12 Agosto 2014)

No Robin maledizione!
Sono distrutto, davvero distrutto. Un idolo della mia infanzia. Neppure le varie "scoperte" che ho fatto crescendo sulla sua travagliata vita privata sono mai riuscite ad offuscare la sua figura nel mio immaginario.
Riposa in pace Robin, mi mancherai.


----------



## Stex (12 Agosto 2014)

ieri ha fatto gol ramsey...

rip


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Agosto 2014)

Mammamia bruttissima notizia. Morto in questo modo poi mi dispiace doppiamente



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> già.
> assurdo che al cinema interpretasse sempre ruoli comici o brillanti e poi nella vita fosse tutto l'opposto.
> mi sembra che aveva pure problemi gravi di alcolismo.
> 
> se ne va un grande. RIP.


si sto leggendo che un mese fa si era fatto ricoverare per la terza volta per l'alcolismo. 
E da giovane faceva uso di cocaina ma con la morte dell'amico john belushi aveva smesso.

Nel suo ultimo tweet ha fatto gli auguri alla figlia

Che dire? o meglio ipotizzare...soldi,successo e perfino la famiglia possono essere tutta una facciata, o almeno in base al poco che ho letto mi vien da pensare questo...stare bene con se stessi è la prima cosa


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Agosto 2014)

Sono rimasto sorpreso, uno dei più grandi. R.I.P.


----------



## Gekyn (12 Agosto 2014)

Addio nano nano!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Agosto 2014)

Capitano, mio capitano... riposa in pace...


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Agosto 2014)

Mi dispiace tantissimo veramente sono senza parole, ho amato tutti i suoi film dal primo all'ultimo. Rip Robin


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Agosto 2014)

Mamma mia, questa gente non trova pace nemmeno con la vecchiaia. RIP


----------



## James Watson (12 Agosto 2014)

Sono sconvolto, non me l'aspettavo per niente. Lo adoravo, un grandissimo attore.


----------



## Ale (12 Agosto 2014)

uno dei miei preferiti di sempre.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Agosto 2014)

La depressione è veramente una brutta roba.

L'ho amato in ogni suo film, La Leggenda del Re Pescatore, Will Hunting... Grandissimo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Agosto 2014)

E' una vera tragedia, mi dispiace immensamente. Riposa in pace.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2014)

Questo dimostra quanto i soldi non facciano la felicità, troppo facilmente ci basta credere che averne significhi non aver più bisogno di nulla e stare bene.


----------



## Brain84 (12 Agosto 2014)

Sono sconvolto...avrò visto almeno 20 volte alcuni suoi film come Patch Adams, Will Hunting, Mrs Doubtfire, Hook-Capitan Uncino, Good Morning Vietnam, Jumanjii..ma la sua filmografia è clamorosa...

"Cosi, le tue avventure sono finite"
"Oh no..vivere, vivere può essere un avventura straordinaria"


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Agosto 2014)

Sconvolto pure io. Uno dei miei attori preferiti, sono cresciuto con film come Jumanji.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Agosto 2014)

Non ce l'ha fatta. Dispiace molto, sicuramente l'acool ha peggiorato la situazione.


----------



## vota DC (12 Agosto 2014)

Toys era uno dei miei film preferiti quando ero un bambino.
Comunque onore a lui che ha creato un personaggio in grado di tenere a bada Fonzie!


----------



## de sica (12 Agosto 2014)

Mi dispiace veramente!! un grandissimo attore... uno di quelli che mi ha fatto apprezzare di più il cinema quando ero più piccolo.
Mi restano infatti indelebili Hook- capitan uncino e Jumanji ...


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2014)

Se ne va un grande. Peccato.


----------



## Pivellino (12 Agosto 2014)

Perla di straordinaria luminosità, la terra ti sia lieve amico della nostra vita e della nostra immaginazione.


----------



## Frikez (12 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo dimostra quanto i soldi non facciano la felicità, troppo facilmente ci basta credere che averne significhi non aver più bisogno di nulla e stare bene.





Rip Robin


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Agosto 2014)

Sono davvero shockato e amareggiato. Per i personaggi famosi mi è successo solamente per Pantani.
Uno dei miei attori preferiti, i suoi film sono praticamente tutti stupendi e li ho visti allo sfinimento.
Riposa in pace.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo dimostra quanto i soldi non facciano la felicità, troppo facilmente ci basta credere che averne significhi non aver più bisogno di nulla e stare bene.



.


----------



## Milo (12 Agosto 2014)

No, non se i morto, sei tornato nuovamente dentro Jumanji.

Le persone speciali come te non possono lasciarci così...


:'(


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Agosto 2014)

I suoi film non li ho visti tutti, ma tra quelli che ho visto al primo posto sicuramente "L'attimo fuggente".


----------



## MissRossonera (12 Agosto 2014)

Leggere la notizia ieri sera è stato veramente triste,non me lo sarei aspettata.E' stato protagonista di films che da piccola ho adorato come Mrs Doubtfire e Jumanji.Mi ha fatta ridere e piangere ed è stato uno dei miei attori preferiti in assoluto.Con lui se ne va un grandissimo artista e per quello che ho letto anche una grande persona.Mi spiace che non sia riuscito a vincere quel brutto male che è la depressione,questo conferma ulteriormente che i soldi non fanno la felicità,a nessun livello.Che possa riposare in pace.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2014)

Indimenticabile


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Agosto 2014)

Addio Robin,
per me sei stato un mito,
farò fatica a perdonarti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Agosto 2014)

Grande attore, Jumanji è uno dei miei film preferiti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo dimostra quanto i soldi non facciano la felicità, troppo facilmente ci basta credere che averne significhi non aver più bisogno di nulla e stare bene.



Oddio, l'unica cosa che possa non farti apprezzare di essere ricco è eventualmente una salute cagionevole

per il resto purtroppo ci sono persone così vuote che non riescono nemmeno ad apprezzare i beni materiali e non ce la fanno a lottare per quelli non materiali


----------



## Snake (12 Agosto 2014)

strana la vita, un'esistenza intera vissuta per far ridere gli altri e poi il primo ad non avere mai il sorriso era proprio lui. 

Riposa in pace capitano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Agosto 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Oddio, l'unica cosa che possa non farti apprezzare di essere ricco è eventualmente una salute cagionevole
> 
> per il resto purtroppo ci sono persone così vuote che non riescono nemmeno ad apprezzare i beni materiali e non ce la fanno a lottare per quelli non materiali


Non era questo il punto, il punto è che soldi=felicità è un'equazione troppo semplice da fare, non è così.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Agosto 2014)




----------



## Now i'm here (12 Agosto 2014)

La polizia ha rivelato che Robin Williams si e' impiccato usando una cintura. 

I poliziotti hanno aggiunto che sul luogo della morte è stato trovato un coltello e l'attore aveva ferite superficiali sui polsi. 
A trovare il cadavere è stata la sua assistenza personale. 

Più avanti verranno resi noti i risultati dei test tossicologici per accertare se ci fossero sostanze nel corpo dell'attore.

fonte: ANSA


----------



## smallball (13 Agosto 2014)

r.i.p. lo ricordero' sempre come uno dei miei attori preferiti


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Agosto 2014)

Nonostante i problemi che sapevamo lo affliggessero, mai avrei pensato che avrebbe posto fine alla sua vita così. Mai! E' una morte che tocca tutti quanti, perché tutti adoravano Robin Williams, io in vita mia non ho mai sentito una critica verso di lui. E' triste, perché può sembrare esagerato ma una vita senza di lui, idealmente parlando, non sono pronto ad affrontarla. 
E' sempre stato un punto di riferimento con le sue interpretazioni e le sue parole, per tutti. Non doveva finire così, è difficile accettarlo. Sperando solo che tu abbia trovato finalmente la pace che non trovavi da vivo, riposa in pace Robin Williams.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Agosto 2014)

mi spiace molto,grandissimo attore e uomo molto impegnato nel sociale.Un'altra vittima di quel male oscuro ed imprevedibile comunemente chiamato depressione


----------



## Hellscream (18 Agosto 2014)

Ancora mi piange il cuore...


----------

